# Snow fall calculations



## chinups (Jun 10, 2004)

Where do you guys find out how much snow fell at your sites????

is there a link or a website???

Thanks


----------



## chinups (Jun 10, 2004)

Alot of people looking but no responses..

Surely someone has to have a tool or website

Thanks again


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

I heard accuweather has snow fall calculations. I havent been able to find them this would be a big help and proof for customers that dont believe the amount they are being charged for.


----------



## mmwb (Jan 12, 2005)

Ruler, on the lot. We may have a couple of inches difference in snow fall over a 5 mile area. Being in a mountain valley may have something to do with that, but I expect it is common elsewhere as well. Let them know up front how you determine depth. Put it in the service agreement if necessary. Don't get caught in a debate with them. Clarify that you may plow on the trigger if that depth is met ANYWHERE on the lot. Doesn't mean you have to plow if most of the lot is clear, but there is 6" drifted in one corner, but gets away from them finding a wind blown low spot and arguing with you about it. This is based more on logic and my rich experience dealing with people than my one year of dealing with cooperative and pleasant cleints.


----------



## chinups (Jun 10, 2004)

I mean I have an agreement that after inch #3 we start plowing but this wkend in jersey it was a bit nasty. We basicly got 2 ft of snow but would love to be able to send this guy to a sight if I am questioned


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Try these

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/fwd/productviewnation.php?pil=PHIPNSPHI&version=0


----------



## REM (Feb 14, 2006)

www.wunderground.com is the best site for this. I suggest you get to know the site. It's packed with useful weather info and histories. Their radar is by far the best. Go to the weather for your area, about a quarter of the way down is the "History & Almanac" section. Search by a specific date.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

REM said:


> www.wunderground.com is the best site for this. I suggest you get to know the site. It's packed with useful weather info and histories. Their radar is by far the best. Go to the weather for your area, about a quarter of the way down is the "History & Almanac" section. Search by a specific date.


Site isnt too helpful for my area when it comes to snow depth. It lists 6 towns and the one with the highest accum. is 8". After all the melting i still have 14" in my yard.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

chinups said:


> Alot of people looking but no responses..
> 
> Surely someone has to have a tool or website
> 
> Thanks again


i have a tool its called a measureing tape stick in the snow snap 20 inches wow that was easy


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

chinups said:


> Where do you guys find out how much snow fell at your sites????
> 
> is there a link or a website???
> 
> Thanks


I use AccuWeather, & NOAA. It all depends on who got the most for their totals. I Had NOAA at 10" one time and AccuWeather was at 4.10". Bottom line is your customer has to believe what your telling them. I bill everyone via the fax within 24 hrs. This way it's fresh in everyones minds! If they want to complain Have them check outside and look at the piles of snow you made! Also, most of the TV stations around here announce certian locations snowfall totals. I'm sure they listen to the same stuff I'm hearing.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

vipereng2 said:


> i have a tool its called a measuring tape stick in the snow snap 20 inches wow that was easy


Yeah sure thats OK for a couple of little accounts but when one inch can cost someone $2500.00 more on their bill putting a tape in the snow isn't gonna cut it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

tjlands said:


> Yeah sure thats OK for a couple of little accounts but when one inch can cost someone $2500.00 more on their bill putting a tape in the snow isn't gonna cut it.


Why not? It will tell you and your customer how much snow was in THERE lot..

Use your camera and take a pic of your tape measure in the snow at there property.

The weather service may be miles away from your account and there totals will be different than yours. But if your customer does not trust you ,then you have more problems than snow depth..


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> Why not? It will tell you and your customer how much snow was in THERE lot..
> 
> Use your camera and take a pic of your tape measure in the snow at there property.
> 
> The weather service may be miles away from your account and there totals will be different than yours. But if your customer does not trust you ,then you have more problems than snow depth..


No offense Sno but sticking a tape measure in the snow is not OK for people that spend 20-30k per season in snow removal. I service over 30 commercial clients, have never lost a commercial snow account so I would say they trust me. I use a predetermined snow monitoring service which is stated on my contracts. Just makes it easier for both parties. I deal with alot of snow companies in NJ and it is pretty much common practice in NJ.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

tjlands said:


> No offense Sno but sticking a tape measure in the snow is not OK for people that spend 20-30k per season in snow removal. I service over 30 commercial clients, have never lost a commercial snow account so I would say they trust me. I use a predetermined snow monitoring service which is stated on my contracts. Just makes it easier for both parties. I deal with alot of snow companies in NJ and it pretty much common practice in NJ.


No offense at all.. every situation is different.
my customers must be more laid back around here as I have never had any trouble with snow depths and billing for such, here in the back woods.lol
The only problem I see is that the snow depths can vary greatly between your customers lot and where your service is located.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

tjlands said:


> No offense Sno but sticking a tape measure in the snow is not OK for people that spend 20-30k per season in snow removal. I service over 30 commercial clients, have never lost a commercial snow account so I would say they trust me. I use a predetermined snow monitoring service which is stated on my contracts. Just makes it easier for both parties. I deal with alot of snow companies in NJ and it is pretty much common practice in NJ.


What service are you using ? Do they handle the midwest as well ?
I do agree about the yard stick on the big commercial stuff, not gonna fly. How accurate are the third party services ? 
I know around here my accounts close to the lake may have 4 0r 5" more then some accounts 5 miles west. I often wonder how the third party would be able to know this info. It seems most snowfall totals I see here come from the airport, which is fine for some accounts. But not all of them. I have 2" triggers on my accounts and sometimes only a few of them meet the trigger. Short of going out and checking I dont know of another way.
Murray and Trettel is usefull here (big money as well) but they have been known to be wrong as well. I realize airports, or giant complexs would actually have someone stick the lot as well, but for 2000 a push I doubt thats gonna happen.
Todd


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

My costumers are happy with the NOAA website, they have 40 sites just in one county in NJ. This is needed because of the proximity of the ocean. The difference of 5- 10 miles could be 6-12 inches here. I also use weather works
that is located in NJ.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

T-MAN said:


> I do agree about the yard stick on the big commercial stuff, not gonna fly. How accurate are the third party services ?
> .... I often wonder how the third party would be able to know this info. It seems most snowfall totals I see here come from the airport, which is fine for some accounts. But not all of them. I have 2" triggers on my accounts and sometimes only a few of them meet the trigger. Short of going out and checking I dont know of another way.
> Todd


Question??
When you go out and check your lots, how do you determine if their is 2"or not?
What are going to do when the power goes out or you ISP is down how will you know if it has SNOWED..:waving:


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Good point Sno, I do measure as well. I think what TJ is saying is when you get into higher amounts of snow the price goes up. As in was there 5.9" at $2500, or 6.1 at $3250. A 32nd of an inch is alot of money. The third party would eliminate any questioning or second guessing the plow guy. We dont have the luxury of 40 NWS sites in this county so I guess I am still on my own. The Lake here (Lake Michigan) effects my totals as well, that is why I asked about the services available. Not bashing anyone or poking fun at anyone. Just wondering how they figure out what fell and were.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I under stand some of you need records from a third party for snow totals.
my point is, other the one on my head Is, It's snow removal.. How complicated do you have to make it? 
How did the roads, lots and drives get plowed before the invention of T.V. or the Internet??lol:waving:


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

only as complicated as the management companies, owners and lawyers make it. You do have a point, 30 years ago who would care about 2-3" of snow. Nowadays all hell breaks out in NJ when it snows...not that I am complainingpayup


----------



## snowjumper (Feb 17, 2006)

chinups said:


> Where do you guys find out how much snow fell at your sites????
> 
> is there a link or a website???
> 
> Thanks


In Connecticut I use the DOT web site it brakes it down by the hour and the total snow accumilation for several towns this is what I use if customers complain. If they dont believe me I tell them to


----------

